# VacMaster Pro 275? Or something else?



## shyzabrau (Jun 15, 2017)

My FoodSaver Professional II just burned out the heating wire, so apparently I'm in the market for a new vacuum sealer.

Has anyone purchased the new VacMaster Pro 275 yet? If so, what do you think?

Or should I just suck it up and go for the 350 or 380?

Or are there other recommendations?

I really can't live without a vacuum sealer!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 15, 2017)

Can't comment on the 275. I love my Pro380. I vac pac large items so having the longer sealing bar was the sealing point for me.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 15, 2017)

I have a 20+ year-old Foodsaver and parts are almost impossible to get.

However ...

I think I can still easily get a heating wire, and I suspect you can get one for your model. Of course the vacuum sealer you are contemplating is a big step up, so I don't want to discourage you from the fun of owning something that is more capable. However, if money is an issue, you can probably repair your current vacuum sealer for under $20.

Heating Element / Wire

Do It Yourself Heating Wire


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 16, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> I have a 20+ year-old Foodsaver and parts are almost impossible to get.
> 
> However ...
> 
> ...



I took it apart last night and the heating wire seems fine. I can't find any open circuits or burnt components. 

If I had a circuit diagram, I might be able to do more troubleshooting. 

That said, I've been cussing about this thing for quite awhile. I don't know if I WANT to fix it!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 16, 2017)

I have the VM Pro 260 channel sealer which works great, and the VM VP112 Chamber sealer. The 112 i can seal liquids.

Whichever VM you get you will like it.

Keep us posted.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 16, 2017)

I have the 380, & it's worth every penny!

Al


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 16, 2017)

As far as I can tell, the only difference between the 350 and the 380 is the length of the sealing bar (12" vs 16" respectively). Correct?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 16, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> As far as I can tell, the only difference between the 350 and the 380 is the length of the sealing bar (12" vs 16" respectively). Correct?


Correct.

I just got some mega bags from Lisa. They are 15" x 18". Got them for vac packing mega roasts. That's why I selected the 380.


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 16, 2017)

Looks like there are two primary differences between the 275 and the 350:

(1) plastic vs. stainless steel body

(2) 20' roll vs. 50' roll storage capacity

I used my FoodSaver about 2-3 times a week, so I don't want to skimp, but I also don't want to spend money unnecessarily.

Not sure if the stainless steel is worth the extra $90...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 16, 2017)

Having the 15" sealing bar is great for buying a whole prime rib and breaking ot down into smaller roast. 

Now if you don't think you will need that big of a bag then there you have it.


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 16, 2017)

bmudd14474 said:


> Having the 15" sealing bar is great for buying a whole prime rib and breaking ot down into smaller roast.
> 
> Now if you don't think you will need that big of a bag then there you have it.


I think I'll be good with the 12" bar - I've been using that for many years with my FoodSaver Pro II.

Both the 275 ($143) and the 350 (235) have the 12" sealing bar.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 16, 2017)

Looking at the 2 one thing I notice is that the 350 has the dual piston pumps which will evac the air faster and will prolong the life of the unit.It will also allow you to cycle the unit faster without resting it between seals as long. I have one just like the the 380 with the dial piston pumps and its great. Also servicing it is easy and I know you can get parts for the 350 and 380. Not sure about the 275. 

Id go 350 if it was my money.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 16, 2017)

I can't speak for Vac Masters but I have and use a Westin Pro-2100 and LOVE it.  It has a built in fan so no overheating, you just go and go and go.  It also just works and is rock solid.

Has 15" bar I've vac sealed a 180 pound feral hog's ribs where I split each side of hog ribs down the center and double stacked them to vac seal.  This left me with two packs of ribs.  All of the left side of ribs in one bag and all of the right side of ribs in the other bag.  It it had no problem doing this job, I was very impressed how it tackled such a large beast of a cut I came up with.

The only knock I have on it is no bag holder or cutter BUT I get around that.  After using for 4-5 years now I have come to the conclusion to just buy pre-formed bags hahaha. Yes you can get more precisely sized bags using the rolls BUT you spend sooooooo much time cutting and sealing and when I am processing 5-7 animals (deer and feral hogs) I cut hours off my time by using the pre cut bags. And they actually give you more bag for less price so it's even more economical.

Anyhow you have my vote for the Westin Pro, plus I believe it is what the Food Network uses on their shows because it works well.  I'm quite sure I've seen it used a bunch on shows like Chopped and such.

My last words of advice, DON'T skimp on a vac sealer.  They are notorious for crapping out or just not performing worth a damn after a short while.  I don't think I would ever buy a model under $300 and I would only consider Westin and Vac Master brands from what I have researched in the past.

Best of luck!


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks, guys.

I went ahead and ordered the 380. I don't need the extra length NOW, but I figured I'd plan for future expansion.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 17, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> I went ahead and ordered the 380. I don't need the extra length NOW, but I figured I'd plan for future expansion.


Good choice, it will serve you well!

Al


----------



## 3montes (Jun 17, 2017)

I have the Vacmaster Duo 550 chamber sealer and vacuum sealer combined. Not sure I would do it again. I don't know if it's me or the chamber sealer is just that fussy but it seems I can't get a decent tight vacuum or seal half the time. Plus it takes about 45 seconds for each bag of product for the machine to cycle through. They can come out of the machine looking tightly vacuumed and sealed. Then a hour later there is air in the bag. Or put the sealed bag in the freezer and then when you thaw it out weeks later there is air in the bag.

Not sure what is going on but I really like the cost effectiveness of the chamber bags versus the vacuum sealer bags.

I may sell what i have and buy a larger dedicated chamber sealer and see how that works.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 17, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> I went ahead and ordered the 380. I don't need the extra length NOW, but I figured I'd plan for future expansion.



You won't be disappointed. Another plus of having the longer bar is you can seal multiple bags at a time. 3 pint or two quart bags.


----------



## richard123 (Sep 4, 2017)

I think they are too expensive to me. I chose FoodSaver V4440 according to http://djibestbuy.com/best-vacuum-sealer/  you can have a look at it if you're still hesitating, I think it will help


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 5, 2017)

I have the 350 and it's great! 

I was going to buy the 380 but one of my buddies is a deer processor and he has a $25k sealer that'll seal anything. So for the few times I have something real large to seal I just go to his shop. 

Overall a 12" bar will seal most of the stuff people want to seal up. But having an option on bigger cuts is nice to have.


----------

